# "Fight club",do you like it?



## alukadoo (Apr 13, 2010)

I have watched it for several times.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 13, 2010)

i would like to be in a real fight club that sounds like fun =p but yeah the movie is pretty good


----------



## 5% (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes

The Matrix is more than just an action movie and so is Fight Club


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Never seen it. And I thought you weren't allowed to talk about it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 13, 2010)

I barely saw it. I liked it even though I missed some stuff since it was on basic cable and I kept switching back too late on commercials. Also would have been better if I didnt know the dame ending already!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 13, 2010)

Shh, on of the rules of fight club is that you don't talk about fight club. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Really liked the film, keep meaning to pick up the book.  An ex of mine told me the book was pretty different in parts and she reckoned it had a better ending.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 14, 2010)

Seen the film at least four dozen times. 
Absolutely love it. 
Haven't yet read the book. 

and yeah, I'd participate in a real fight club. 
Bring it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 14, 2010)

GBAtemp Fight Club!  We know what the activity for the next meet will be! lol


----------



## Assassination (Apr 14, 2010)

lol thats funny...Trolleydave.. Release the Krakkhead!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 14, 2010)

Movie was great, and it was definitely better the second, third and tenth time around.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 14, 2010)

TrolleyDave, you and me first. 
(hopefully I'll still have the strength to take on Toni and Dice afterward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

EDIT: And then WildWon


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds good to me mate!  You'll probably give me a kicking, but it'd be an adrenaline rush!  Loser buys the round of beer afterwards?


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi guys,
Are there any other moives like flight club?
I just can't find even one .
Please tell me if you know.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 14, 2010)

+1 to GBAtemp fight club.
@alukadoo
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0137523/recommendations ?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456413/ ?

What sort of things are you looking for anyhow?
There are any number of martial arts films about underground fighting tournaments (Jet Li doing some fairly good ones and a fair bit coming out of other parts of Asia these last few years)
There are not as many but still quite a few dystopia/resistance films
The story telling method in the film is not that uncommon either
It might be worth a look at some of the neonazi gang/skinhead films as well- Romper Stomper and American History X spring to mind (I rate the former more).


----------



## Gore (Apr 14, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Shh, on of the rules of fight club is that you don't talk about fight club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different quite, better.. not quite.
I prefer to movie's ending and many parts during as well, but that's all person to person.

but the book does delve much deeper into the real life reasoning and it changed the way I viewed the world, it did.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 15, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man , it seems I should read this book.


----------



## blainy (Apr 16, 2010)

GolenSun550 said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




do it....you will not regret the decision.....

even though the movie and the book share similarities in the way teh story is told, they do compliment each other very well..scenes from the book are shortened, cut or mashed together in the movie..


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 16, 2010)

blainy said:
			
		

> GolenSun550 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your recommendation .


----------

